# Ingersoll 4020PS problem



## newbie (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to this forum, and looking for some help. A friend has an Ingersoll 4020PS tractor that I know nothing about but he asked me to help him with. He rebuilt the engine and reinstalled it, but got me involved when he had electrical issues. I am mainly a car guy, but have helped him with his cars electrical problems. Anyway he put the engine in and it wouldn't do anything at all, so he jumpered it from the battery to the coil and jumped the solenoid as well. It started and ran fine, and then he pulled the jumper off the coil to shut it off. It refuses to start again. I found the wiring problem to get it to crack over from the key and get power to the coil, but all it will do is sputter and act like it has jumped time. My friend says he does not think it could be the timing since it is just the two gears, and it ran fine, he just pulled the power to shut it off. Different coil, no change. Good spark to both plugs and fuel in the carb. Could he have damaged the ignition module by jumpering to the coil??? Thank you for any help on this, as I would hate to have to set his tractor on fire! I have been able to give and receive help on other forums, and hope this one is the same. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Newbe, I have no idea on your situation, but wanted to welcome you to our friendly forum nonetheless. We have a great deal of knowledge here, and someone will sound off and guide you along if you stick around! Hope you get it figured out!


----------

